# Italian moving to NYC - salary and cost of living info



## ramius (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a young Controller moving to Manhattan and new of this forum, I wish to ask help and advice from you that live in New York City about expat salary and cost of living in NYC in general.

Giving that the accommodation will be paid by the company (2000-2500USD) and the health insurance would be paid as well, what would be the minimum to live comfortably in 2 in Manhattan (after tax net salary)? 

Thanks!


----------



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

Studio apartment is roughly $1500.
1 bedrooms are $1800+
$800+ to share a place


A good rule of thumb is, the farther away from midtown (times square) you are the rent will be less. Brooklyn/Queens being very reasonable considering you're still in nyc.

You may have to define what you think comfortable is. Or for this matter redefine. lol 

Comfortable for me is not sharing an apartment, and being able to eat out 2-3 nights a week.

I wouldn't ever enjoy living in nyc, to many people, to small of a space, rent and price of goods/food is way to high compared to where I live now. But some would say its not NYC to that i say lucky me.


----------



## ramius (Dec 14, 2011)

hi, navy721

thanks for your post.

Well, I've been living in Hong Kong so I am used to smaller places and I will like to live in Manhattan.

Because the rent would be paid for me, I have to think what would be the amount that I will need just for me and my wife. In HK we were able to eat out comfortably in local not luxury place and have a good shopping for clothing, holidays, gadgets...

I was thinking if gross USD 65000 yearly is enough + Accommodation and health paid by the company.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ramius said:


> hi, navy721
> 
> thanks for your post.
> 
> ...




65 minus 25% tax
Will your wife be able to work?

Use the search option. We have several posters who do live in the City and have posted about cost of living in the past.


----------



## ramius (Dec 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> 65 minus 25% tax
> Will your wife be able to work?
> 
> Use the search option. We have several posters who do live in the City and have posted about cost of living in the past.


I don't think she will find initially a job.
thanks for the advice now I will try the search option as well.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We live in NYC and I would not live anywhere else but Manhattan. I live on the Upper west side but we pay more rent than you. I think here an ok apartment would cost at least $2500.

Coming from Hong Kong you will understand about the differences.
My husband works in IT and I have started my own home based Travel Agency as we have 2 children. 
Your main costs for living are covered rent and health Insurance which is good. I come from Sydney Australia so NYC is not that much different with the cost of living.

Good luck with your move I love NYC!! Oh and lots of Italians here


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't live in New York City but we visit there every summer, staying in mid-Manhattan. If you like city living, NYC is fabulous and you definitely want to live in Manhattan. The cost of living in NYC is high but most of that is because of housing which you will have covered ( or at least most of it ). There are ways to save. For example your don't need a car as public transportation is excellent and reasonable. Restaurants tend to be a little higher but there are some good places at reasonable prices. I would think that 2 people could live decently on $65-70K if your housing and medical is paid for.

I think you will really enjoy NYC. New Yorkers are great people.


----------

